# Goats on a Treadmill



## HoosierShadow

I thought I'd share my kids treadmill setup. A friend gave us a treadmill, and my husband made a 'box' out of scrap OSB, and some 2x4's. It's nothing fancy, but works. 
The boys walk on their hind legs only.

They get fed on the treadmill in the mornings - they can have as much as they want, and are on it a minimum of 10 minutes. 
My kids hand exercise them in the afternoons.

They wear a halter/lead and are tied to a pallet in front of them so they can't bulk/back up, and the feeder is in front of them hanging on the pallet.
They do really well, the last 1-3 minutes they start fussing a bit, so whoever is watching them just encourages them to keep going.

Thought I'd share a few videos this morning I took when I was feeding them on the treadmill <once school is out next week my kids can do this with my supervision  >.

My 8yo daughters wether, Laval.





Laval - shows how we tie the halter & my son's youngest doe who is such a silly, spoiled baby. She can't seem to figure out what those goats are doing on the treadmill lol





My oldest daughter's wether, Prince. 





My son's wether, Kragger - Yeah so he is the oddball in every way! Such a goofy boy, but he is a total brat at times!


----------



## grindylo

Woah, that's awesome! It's like a treadmill desk but for goats, lol!


----------



## Paisano

That is so cool!


----------



## jcarr492

question...how long do you walk them on the treadmill when you use it? Also, is it set elevated like their going uphill or no?


----------



## HoosierShadow

They walk on it for a minimum of 10 minutes right now. It's elevated so they are walking uphill.


----------



## vaughngoats

How old r they


----------



## boer_goat_show

Love it! How did y'all build it? Was the treadmill already at an incline or did you build something for it? We have tried the treadmill before, but it was a pain to get them to walk on it!


----------



## HoosierShadow

These guys are 4mo. No problems getting them on it, especially since there is food in front of them 
They usually start getting a little finicky about the last 3-4 minutes, so whoever is watching them just encourages them to keep going. 

The treadmill was given to us and was already at an incline. We just took some scrap OSB & 2x4's to make the box. 

I've heard of people having a hard time getting goats to walk on a treadmill, especially walking on all 4. So, when making this set up, we opted to only walk them on their hind legs.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ok...I raise dairy goats. As far as I know, dairy goats don't treadmill. So I have to ask the obvious question of "WHY do your goats do this?" Is it to build muscle?


----------

